# The Betta and the Snail...



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

New gouache painting of my beloved Levi! <3


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Very beautiful!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow thats good


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

i wish i could draw like that


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very purdy !!!! 0.0 i luvve it


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

That is amazing, I really like it =D


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, thanks guys! <3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no thank you for showing us =DD


----------



## OlivertheImpaler (Sep 21, 2011)

It's so cool! Very nice composition and coloration.  But that poor fish looks like it has fin rot


----------



## Dali Kalak (Jun 6, 2011)

OlivertheImpaler said:


> It's so cool! Very nice composition and coloration.  But that poor fish looks like it has fin rot


Yeah, in that photo, Irwin DID have fin rot, like I said. I uploaded a new photo of him with his new, re-grown tail. Check it out. He's a perfectly happy and healthy little guy now.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful! I love the way the colors blend so well and his proportions are so perfect!


----------



## OlivertheImpaler (Sep 21, 2011)

Yay for Irwin and Levi!


----------

